
Neuromation to Use Proof of Work Towards Mining Artificial Intelligence - hathym
http://www.trustnodes.com/2017/10/08/neuromation-use-proof-work-towards-mining-artificial-intelligence
======
tzakrajs
How does the client keep their IP secret in this network?

